# Scale Models, Oil Rigs



## oysaet

If there are any redundant scale models of semi sub oil rigs out there, I´d be more than willing to offer it a new home in return for cash... ;-)

Aker H3 rigs would be most welcome, but I´d also be interested in models of other rig designs. I know there are rig models that were scrapped when companies moved locations and countries. Very sad. Any info on who I´d might contact would be welcome.


----------

